# Atomlab hydralic gyro



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

Anyone seen this?

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=22793

Im very interested in running it on my stp, but will it work? all it says it it fits between the stem and headset?

Can i just put a small spacer between the dust cap on my stp 0 frame, and then this atom lab gyro and then the stem?


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

well i called them up and they said it should work fine, so i one is ordered and i will post pictures and a review as soon as it gets in...


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice dude, ive always wondered how well they work, and how much it wouls affect braking performance. I saw some pics of pros running them at crankworks so im sure it works fairly well


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

they make your brakes feel like mush. we bled one at the shop and i would just opt for a longer hose.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

The Dude said:


> they make your brakes feel like mush. we bled one at the shop and i would just opt for a longer hose.


Plus 1 to this.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You have to have enough steerer left in order to run this of course...

And what's the point of running a hydraulic gyro if you still have housing and cable running to the rear for your derailleur? I suppose you can mount the shifter to the frame or the seat.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You have to have enough steerer left in order to run this of course...
> 
> And what's the point of running a hydraulic gyro if you still have housing and cable running to the rear for your derailleur? I suppose you can mount the shifter to the frame or the seat.


Dude you dont even know... I got so stoked about this little piece that i completly forgot that i run gears!!!

So now i have a gyro with no real use....

How exactly could i mount the shifter to the seat post or frame? would it be usable?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4024546/


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

I like that setup, does the shifter work pretty easy? Is that your bike? How did you set it up? just pipe clamps?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thats Jack Fogelquists bike... he rides for Banshee. I assume pipe clamps would work fine.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

so he just ran a pipe clamp around the top tube through the handle bar clamp of the shifter?? seems like it would be whobbly or something?


----------



## Spindash (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah i have one of those. Mine froze; never heard that from anyone, perhaps a defect? But it doesn't ruin brake feel, once it seals, mine did, it is very consistent. however when mine started freezing, it acted like a steering damper under squeeze back at shop, waiting for some reply from shop.

However atomlab sent me some nice braided steel lines with it, so i dont think it could possibly feel mushy. id say yeah good move, such a pain in the a s s to think about the number of turns the bars have gone through.


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

i got no braided steel lines, but i got some hard clear pvc they said to zip tie to the frame....

u dont even know if i can bar spin


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Longer hose is simpler and lighter.

Mounting with clamps is fine. Or if it has a removeable clamp (x9, xtr, etc) you can have a clamp machined to fit seat rails, or seat post, or frame.

I've also seen them mounted to a bracket that bolts onto water bottle cage bolts.

Or you could use the stock clamp by clamping it to a sawed off piece of handlebar. You can cut a notch out of the ends to run clamps through them. You could drill it to bolt to the bottle cage bolts.


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2153033/

Third picture on this page. It's a thumb shifter with a custom water bottle cage mount.
http://hagoromo.blogspot.com/2009/07/brandon-semenuks-trek-remedy.html


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

i dont think my frame has water cage holes....but i cant remember lol


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Man if u spin bars more than twice in a run, go gyro. if not, go long hose. I actually compete in slopestyle comps and the only two guys who roll hydro gyros are McCaul and Semenuk... everyone else rolls longs ass hoses.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Man if u spin bars more than twice in a run, go gyro. if not, go long hose. I actually compete in slopestyle comps and the only two guys who roll hydro gyros are McCaul and Semenuk... everyone else rolls longs ass hoses.


Agreed! You can get 4-5 full spins out of a long cable. Both Cam and Brandon run frame mounted shifters too. Learning to barspin both ways will also prevent this from being an issue. I know most guys will prewrap their bike before a run and plan their run out so they have prewrap enough or have a jump to unwrap them with an opposite barspin.

Regarding the Atomlab Hydro Giro, I have not seen a satisfied rider with one. Fogels broke, Micah's broke, everyone I have seen has broken. Tr!xxer is the way to go if you really need a hydrogyro


----------



## Bobby Polo (Jan 31, 2012)

*Shifting, unlimited bar-spinning, hydro discs.*

I'm too new to post a link but....

I have my own dual hydro setup with a gyro and a Hammerschmidt with the shifter mounted under my seat. The brakes definitely don't feel like mush and I'm pulling 2 calipers with one master cylinder!

If you want to see it, I am "Bobby" from Cleveland on "League of bike polo dot com".


----------



## asanfilippo (Feb 13, 2012)

Bobby Polo said:


> I'm too new to post a link but....
> 
> I have my own dual hydro setup with a gyro and a Hammerschmidt with the shifter mounted under my seat. The brakes definitely don't feel like mush and I'm pulling 2 calipers with one master cylinder!
> 
> If you want to see it, I am "Bobby" from Cleveland on "League of bike polo dot com".


Lol this post is 2 years old..


----------



## Bobby Polo (Jan 31, 2012)

Good observation there, smarty. It's also the most recent thread on hydro gyros that I could find. I wouldn't mind a little more talk about them.


----------

